
2000-200-20: Code Economics - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/1.html?EntryId=rec39SaDeZCZjauRo
======
karmakaze
The 2000-200-20 assumes that everything is factored. This is never the case.
We start with one minimonolith with 2000 lines of code in it and it evolves
from there. Loc is also arbitrary, how about that in cost units as described?
No, but cause value - cost is the bottom line metric and artificial limits are
just that.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Author here.

Apologies, but I can't parse your comment.

Yes. It is arbitrary. Yes. You never start off factored.

I agree on that much. The rest I didn't understand.

~~~
karmakaze
Rereading what I wrote a few days ago I can only make out as much as you have.
There was a thought in there and maybe it got lost in mobile autocorrect. In
the end I agree with this part:

> Arbitrarily limit lines of code used to solve a problem and write the app
> with the goal of never touching it again

...which is the basic jist of microservices.

